# Bombtrack Beyond vs Salsa Fargo



## krider (Mar 25, 2004)

These bike are similarly spec'ed and priced. Does anyone have experience with both. I am new to bikepacking and have narrowed it down to these two.

The geos are a bit different, not sure how much different that would make in the ride. The Bombtack has a longer HT and TT. It should allow for a larger frame bag.

http://bombtrack.com/wp-content/uplo...etry-Table.pdf

Beyond | BOMBTRACK BICYCLE COMPANY
Fargo - Updated For 2017 | Salsa Cycles

I am 5'10" with a 33.5" inseam. No opportunity to ride either.

Thanks


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

Fargo FTW


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I would also look at saving some extra money and getting the Fargo Ti. A friend rides one and it is a sweet bike.


----------



## krider (Mar 25, 2004)

Do they still make the Fargo TI?


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm interested in what folks who wanted a Fargo Ti are looking at since they aren't available new anymore. Is there anything off the shelf that is comparable?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

hillharman said:


> I'm interested in what folks who wanted a Fargo Ti are looking at since they aren't available new anymore. Is there anything off the shelf that is comparable?


Not that I'm aware of. There are certainly some other Ti "all road" offerings out there, but as far as an off-the-shelf, Ti drop-bar dirt bike, with clearance for a 2.4" tire and true mtb geometry? If it exists, I'd be psyched to hear about it.

I've heard through the rumor mill that Advocate may be coming out with a Ti version of the Lorax, with expanded tire clearance. If so, I'd really like to check one out. But again, it's more of an "all road" geo than the Fargo, more akin to the Vaya. However, most people don't seem to do anything more than ride roads with their Fargos anyway, so maybe that's not particularly important to a lot of aspiring Fargo owners (which strikes me like buying a Swiss Army knife and then only using the tweezers...).

As an aside, I really hope that if/when Salsa starts offering Ti models again that they quit painting half of the damn frame. I don't know whose idea that was, but that person should never be allowed near a Ti frame again.


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

I'll throw in my 2 cents and say go Fargo. I love my 2013 Ti version but would happily trade (if pressed) for the 2017 version with the B+ wheelset. I think that bike could really be the holy grail of dirt road / off road / no road adventures.

The bombtrack only takes a 2.2 tire, which in my opinion is waaay too skinny for true exploration.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

alias said:


> I'll throw in my 2 cents and say go Fargo. I love my 2013 Ti version but would happily trade (if pressed) for the 2017 version with the B+ wheelset. I think that bike could really be the holy grail of dirt road / off road / no road adventures.
> 
> The bombtrack only takes a 2.2 tire, which in my opinion is waaay too skinny for true exploration.


Agreed. I'll be curious to see how the B+ Fargo sells, and I'm glad to see Salsa pushing the dirt/off-road capabilities of the Fargo even farther, rather than taming it down.

Out of curiosity, anyone know what a Beyond lists for?


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I wasn't aware that Fargo Ti's are no available. SMH.

That said, I am looking to upgrade to a lighter frame bikepacking bike. Carver bikes will take one of their standard frames and make some minor changes for around $1,600. I asked about taking their 420 model, straighten and raise the rear of the top tube to maximize frame bag space and their price was ridiculously low considering that it would be a Ti custom build.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


> Not that I'm aware of. There are certainly some other Ti "all road" offerings out there, but as far as an off-the-shelf, Ti drop-bar dirt bike, with clearance for a 2.4" tire and true mtb geometry? If it exists, I'd be psyched to hear about it.
> 
> I've heard through the rumor mill that Advocate may be coming out with a Ti version of the Lorax, with expanded tire clearance. If so, I'd really like to check one out. But again, it's more of an "all road" geo than the Fargo, more akin to the Vaya. However, most people don't seem to do anything more than ride roads with their Fargos anyway, so maybe that's not particularly important to a lot of aspiring Fargo owners (which strikes me like buying a Swiss Army knife and then only using the tweezers...).
> 
> As an aside, I really hope that if/when Salsa starts offering Ti models again that they quit painting half of the damn frame. I don't know whose idea that was, but that person should never be allowed near a Ti frame again.


Thanks for the feedback. A Ti version of the current Fargo would be perfect. (I have to say that I came around on the half-painted Ti frames... they make the bike stand out in an otherwise bland, matte silver world.)


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

hillharman said:


> Thanks for the feedback. A Ti version of the current Fargo would be perfect. (I have to say that I came around on the half-painted Ti frames... they make the bike stand out in an otherwise bland, matte silver world.)


True, but it's a shame to cover up beautiful titanium, imo. Plus, one of the great things about a naked Ti frame is that it's not going to get all scratched up the way painted frames do, and you can always buff it out.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

hillharman said:


> Thanks for the feedback. A Ti version of the current Fargo would be perfect. (I have to say that I came around on the half-painted Ti frames... they make the bike stand out in an otherwise bland, matte silver world.)


Advocate has Ti for the Lorax, Heyduke, and Watchman. Anyone have experience with Advocate? I'm very interested in the Heyduke.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Muirenn said:


> Advocate has Ti for the Lorax, Heyduke, and Watchman. Anyone have experience with Advocate? I'm very interested in the Heyduke.


The Heyduke looks awesome. I already have a steel El Mariachi, though. Still, I've considered selling it and getting the Heyduke, but I'm really interested in something with drop bars like the Fargo.


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

hillharman said:


> I'm interested in what folks who wanted a Fargo Ti are looking at since they aren't available new anymore. Is there anything off the shelf that is comparable?


These are made by a local builder in Aus but can be bought off the shelf. Price is in A$

https://www.curvecycling.com.au/collections/frames/products/curve-gmx-grovel-monster-cross


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

Bombtrack also has a Beyond Plus, which fits B+ tires. I know a couple people who just did the Baja Divide on them:

Tales On Tyres - A Cycle Touring Adventure

Seems like it's working out. I don't know anything about the list price, though.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

...


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Hola,

I LOVE the Bombtrack Beyond and I'd been waiting for a Fargo+ for years! Advocate Cycles is also a good contender as will be offering a drop bar mountain bike (29er or 27+ wheelsets) built for bikepacking and off road touring: Seldom Seen

Saludos,
Federico
Their Only Portrait. Portraits & Cycling


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

rusty_ss said:


> These are made by a local builder in Aus but can be bought off the shelf. Price is in A$
> 
> https://www.curvecycling.com.au/collections/frames/products/curve-gmx-grovel-monster-cross


Moots Baxter frame has better geo to suit someone with OP's height/inseam.
(GMX is too long in the reach).


----------

